# TiVo preparing new remote with keyboard...



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

TiVo mentioned a new remote design with an integrated keyboard during today's conference call. A quote from the earnings release:



> "One small example of these efforts is a new keyboard remote control that we are developing, which will build on the ease of the original TiVo remote control and will enable users to get even more out of the broadband experience that TiVo delivers."


During the conference call, TiVo also mentioned increased R&D spending, as well as "feature development" for the TiVo coming to Best Buy in early 2010.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I suspect people (like me) who use universal remotes to control all our devices might find it hard to access the alphabetic keyboard through the universal remote. Then again, I guess we can keep the TiVo remote nearby for those situations where we want full alphabetic control.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

timckelley said:


> I suspect people (like me) who use universal remotes to control all our devices might find it hard to access the alphabetic keyboard through the universal remote. Then again, I guess we can keep the TiVo remote nearby for those situations where we want full alphabetic control.


Very true. My guess is that they will never have it be a requirement for anything. People have been asking for a keyboard for a while now. Doing searches it would really make things go faster.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

They need to support existing wireless keyboards already on the market so that customers can choose. Some may want something small like a Logitech dinovo mini, and some may like a full-size keyboad. I think if they only have a single keyboard that they make and sell, a lot of customers will remain disappointed.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I'll believe this when I see it. But I suppose it might explain the presence of "KEYBOARD" in the list of commands accepted by the network remote protocol... although that doesn't actually work yet, AFAICT.

Standard USB HID support would go a long way.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

If it's something like this I would like it...


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Well a keyboard would allow them to add features like Twitter or Facebook that seems to being added by nearly every other consumer electronics manufacturer out there.

It would help with searches as well, but not enough to warrant a whole new remote.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

If they do make one, I hope it supports Series 2s too. Given that they only use about 50 of the 256 possible IR control codes it shouldn't be too hard to add 'discrete' alphanumeric codes.

Universal remote users shouldn't have any problems learning the new codes.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

ggieseke said:


> If they do make one, I hope it supports Series 2s too. Given that they only use about 50 of the 256 possible IR control codes it shouldn't be too hard to add 'discrete' alphanumeric codes.
> 
> Universal remote users shouldn't have any problems learning the new codes.


Yes, my universal remote does have a learning feature I can use to learn codes for the alphabetic characters. The problem though, is that 26 buttons is a lot of buttons. I don't have nearly that many available buttons on my remote that aren't already being used for other TiVo functions.

I guess there's the option of finding some other universal remote that has lots of buttons on it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Test said:


> If it's something like this I would like it...


Yeah, I would think it will be something with a slider keyboard.

I am still amazed that there aren't any(?) universal remotes on the market these days that have that, now that all sorts of CE products use text input very frequently,


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

2010 should be a good year for TiVo.

2008 and 2009 laid the groundwork for a number of new revenue streams.

I just hope they all have better potential than that go nowhere UI deal with Comcast. Hopefully, TiVo learnt a lesson from this fiasco.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

deandashl said:


> 2010 should be a good year for TiVo.
> 
> 2008 and 2009 laid the groundwork for a number of new revenue streams


Unfortunately, 2008 & 2009 laid the groundwork for a lot of disgruntled long-time TiVo customers and allowed other competitors (e.g. Windows Media Center, Roku) to catch up.

TiVo is steadily moving away from its core competencies - recording TV programming - and towards more Internet content and advertising. When it comes to delivering Internet content, there are significantly better and more flexible platforms out there already at price points significantly lower than TiVo currently offers.

2010 could be a great year for TiVo. It could also be a really, really lousy year if the new hardware platform doesn't fly off the shelves.


----------



## Mchero (Dec 20, 2001)

Good point ewilts, Tivo hass bee dragging their feet last year or so. They need to get on the ball!



ewilts said:


> Unfortunately, 2008 & 2009 laid the groundwork for a lot of disgruntled long-time TiVo customers and allowed other competitors (e.g. Windows Media Center, Roku) to catch up.
> 
> TiVo is steadily moving away from its core competencies - recording TV programming - and towards more Internet content and advertising. When it comes to delivering Internet content, there are significantly better and more flexible platforms out there already at price points significantly lower than TiVo currently offers.
> 
> 2010 could be a great year for TiVo. It could also be a really, really lousy year if the new hardware platform doesn't fly off the shelves.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Wasn't there a mention of a TiVo Remote with keyboard in the interview of the peanut remote's designer a year or two ago?

ETA: Story of a Peanut


----------



## bpgveg14 (Jan 19, 2005)

morac said:


> Well a keyboard would allow them to add features like Twitter or Facebook that seems to being added by nearly every other consumer electronics manufacturer out there.
> 
> It would help with searches as well, but not enough to warrant a whole new remote.


I disagree. I'm ready for a new remote with more functionality. Universal remotes don't seem to do the trick from what I've read. TiVo's sat on their laurels (http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/rest+on+laurels) earning profits on old technology and subscriptions for a few years now, with no major new development.

I've got money and I'm ready to spend! My hope would be that whatever they come up with in 2010 would work with the TiVo HD XL that I purchased in December 2009...


----------



## bpgveg14 (Jan 19, 2005)

bkdtv said:


> TiVo mentioned a new remote design with an integrated keyboard during today's conference call. A quote from the earnings release:
> 
> During the conference call, TiVo also mentioned increased R&D spending, as well as "feature development" for the TiVo coming to Best Buy in early 2010.


Early 2010, huh? I'd like to find out what they think is late!


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

bpgveg14 said:


> Early 2010, huh? I'd like to find out what they think is late!


TiVo = FAIL

I'd also like to know who spent all the "R&D" money on lavish trips and hookers because it sure isn't evident in any of their products.

They need to get their act together ASAP. As of now they seem to be all talk and no substance.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Who knows why TiVo is taking longer than expected to put out their new remote?
Maybe they had to put it on the back burner to devote resources toward fixing the Premiere and TivoHD bug squashing.
In fact, I would rather TiVo do that than push their new remote.

Having said that, I don't think it'll be too much longer because the latest TivoHD software update included support for remote keyboards.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Since we are discussing remotes I posted this in a different thread that never got posted. I had to replace my remote and found a Tivo shiny black remote with the additional lettered buttons on Amazon.com for $18. It is actually sold thru Buy.com.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

steve614 said:


> Maybe they had to put it on the back burner to devote resources toward fixing the Premiere and TivoHD bug squashing.


I would think that they have two separate groups working on hardware and software. Since the Premiere's hardware is done and released it seems like the hardware team would have plenty of time on their hands to work on this new remote.

Maybe they're busy working on the new DirecTiVo? Or maybe they've partnered with someone else like Logitech to design/manufacture it and they've had a delay for some reason? TiVo has a history of depending on 3rd parties for accessories and non-essential software (i.e. TiVo Desktop) so I wouldn't doubt it.



SNJpage1 said:


> Since we are discussing remotes I posted this in a different thread that never got posted. I had to replace my remote and found a Tivo shiny black remote with the additional lettered buttons on Amazon.com for $18. It is actually sold thru Buy.com.


I think that's the one that comes with the Premiere XL. It's not as nice as the $45 GloRemote, and doesn't have the learning capabilities, but it looks nicer then the one that comes with the regular Premiere.

Dan


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

bpgveg14 said:


> Early 2010, huh? I'd like to find out what they think is late!





steve614 said:


> Who knows why TiVo is taking longer than expected to put out their new remote?=


Maybe they don't want to endure the bashing for releasing a product before it's ready. Oh wait - now there's bashing because the products aren't being released fast enough. I guess it's a no win situation for TiVo since they get bashed either way...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Some random third party could START TODAY and build a remote look-a-like to what TiVo showed everyone back in November, and get it to market as a mass-produced functional item before TiVo could manage to announce beginning taking on-line pre-orders 3 months in the future.

It's a remote. Tens of thousands of models have been produced; there's absolutely nothing about them that in any way is technologically challenging.

I think the main holdup is the remote is useless without there being functional software on the TiVo designed to take advantage of it. If the market wasn't saturated with just-in-time manufacturing facilities, I might even suspect there's some big warehouse filled with a couple tens of thousands of these already. Though, considering how TiVo works these days, there probably is a warehouse somewhere with a couple of tens of thousands of these that TiVo can't sell yet because the TiVo units wouldn't know what to do with any input.

There's something seriously broken at that company.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I would think that they have two separate groups working on hardware and software. Since the Premiere's hardware is done and released it seems like the hardware team would have plenty of time on their hands to work on this new remote.
> 
> Maybe they're busy working on the new DirecTiVo? Or maybe they've partnered with someone else like Logitech to design/manufacture it and they've had a delay for some reason? TiVo has a history of depending on 3rd parties for accessories and non-essential software (i.e. TiVo Desktop) so I wouldn't doubt it.
> 
> ...


the TPXL remote is a learning remote


----------



## angeluisa (Jul 18, 2010)

I like this if Tivo will release this kind of remote.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

dswallow said:


> I think the main holdup is the remote is useless without there being functional software on the TiVo designed to take advantage of it.


...which they have now. (The Premiere supported it from the start; 11.0h brought that support to the S3/HD.) Although last I checked (pre-11.0h/14.5), it wasn't yet supported in HME.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

wmcbrine said:


> ...which they have now. (The Premiere supported it from the start; 11.0h brought that support to the S3/HD.) Although last I checked (pre-11.0h/14.5), it wasn't yet supported in HME.


There ya go, clouding the issue with facts...


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

SNJpage1 said:


> Since we are discussing remotes I posted this in a different thread that never got posted.


 Okay, it's stuff like that that makes my brain hurt.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

I've been waiting for the new remote as well. I've been using either my Wii wireless keyboard or my Logitech diNovo Mini keyboard with our Premier XL. Both work great...except for broadband content like YouTube and Amazon. 

Although I really prefer my Harmony to TiVo's remote, I might spring for the new TiVo remote w/keyboard if it'll work with all of the offerings _and_ if it's a learning remote _and_ the price isn't too outrageous. Hard to please? Nah. 



Dan203 said:


> Dan


Hi Dan! Speaking of delays (kidding)...how's VideoReDo for Mac coming along?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

The remote is officially available now and will be at Best Buy stores this weekend.

Or so says Engadget.

http://www.engadget.com/2010/08/24/tivo-slide-remote-review/

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/TiVo&#174/1171961.p?id=1218230518029&skuId=1171961&st=tivo&cp=1&lp=4


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dswallow said:


> The remote is officially available now and will be at Best Buy stores this weekend.
> 
> Or so says Engadget.
> 
> ...


Adding in a pic.








From Amazon.com


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Very tempting since I have credit at both Best Buy and Amazon. It would bring it down to around $50 so I may have to pick one up. 

I think the one thing I would have done differently is flipped the slide so it opens left instead of right. It seems like it would be more natural that way after switching the Glo remote as if it was a slide.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

innocentfreak said:


> Very tempting since I have credit at both Best Buy and Amazon. It would bring it down to around $50 so I may have to pick one up.
> 
> I think the one thing I would have done differently is flipped the slide so it opens left instead of right. It seems like it would be more natural that way after switching the Glo remote as if it was a slide.


Hmmm... Don't you think it's more "natural" for it to be oriented the way it's shown? We're left-to-right, top-to-bottom here in the US, so that orientation seems more "correct," and does seem to match what I see most cell phones with slide-out keyboards use, too.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dswallow said:


> Hmmm... Don't you think it's more "natural" for it to be oriented the way it's shown? We're left-to-right, top-to-bottom here in the US, so that orientation seems more "correct," and does seem to match what I see most cell phones with slide-out keyboards use, too.


I guess I approach it like I would a book.The current design to me is like looking at the back of the book. My Env Touch also opens like a book with the hinges on the left. I realize the remote slides but with the weight at the bottom it just feels natural to turn it the opposite of the design.

For example if you sit and hold the remote in your right hand with the base pointed at you and the thumb pointed straight out, it seems much more natural to turn the remote to the right with a bending of the wrist. The wrist wont bend to the left so it looks like it was designed for a lefty to me since if It is my right hand I would need both hands to easily slide it open.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> I guess I approach it like I would a book.The current design to me is like looking at the back of the book. My Env Touch also opens like a book with the hinges on the left. I realize the remote slides but with the weight at the bottom it just feels natural to turn it the opposite of the design.
> 
> For example if you sit and hold the remote in your right hand with the base pointed at you and the thumb pointed straight out, it seems much more natural to turn the remote to the right with a bending of the wrist. The wrist wont bend to the left so it looks like it was designed for a lefty to me since if It is my right hand I would need both hands to easily slide it open.


my tilt2 cell phone is oriented like the qwerty remote and it seems very natural to me to flip the remote or phone over to the left hand and push up to open it. My wrist has no trouble making that motion.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> For example if you sit and hold the remote in your right hand with the base pointed at you and the thumb pointed straight out, it seems much more natural to turn the remote to the right with a bending of the wrist. The wrist wont bend to the left so it looks like it was designed for a lefty to me since if It is my right hand I would need both hands to easily slide it open.


I'm confused. Your wrist must be different than mine. Mine merrily bends left in your scenario, making the process of rotating the remote counterclockwise so that the pictured qwerty remote would be correctly orientated. Bending to the right, resulting in an upside-down keyboard, is the direction I don't bend.

Additionally, with my thumb in the resting position, it's a much more natural motion to swipe to the right to open the remote, as it is to swipe to the left.

ie, the current layout strikes me as the best layout both in orientation, and slide direction.

-Ken


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

I hate to break up the love TiVo's peanut festival, but would it have kill them to get rid of the need to scroll the menus by hitting the letter skip thing? Would it have kill them to cop an attitude with this peanut that says, yeah, we put a little more into it not because we had to but just to blow your minds and because we are back front facing in the saddle instead of facing the end part of the horse's anatomy?

I'm going to pick one up, but I feel I'm investing in tires on a 57 Chevy that's being past like she's standing still.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Joe3 said:


> I hate to break up the love TiVo's peanut festival, but would it have kill them to get rid the need to scroll the menus by hitting the letter skip thing?


You've completely lost me. Could you be more specific?. (Ie, what menu's, and what 'letter skip thing?').

-Ken


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It sounds like I am the only one here who holds the remote the way I do when they use it. I guess I just can't imagine how you guys hold it where it feels natural the way it is. When I sit with the remote my thumb is along the right side so it is only natural for me to push from right to left to open. 

If I think of it tonight maybe I will snap picks to better demonstrate. As it stands now, I don't see it possible to open the slide one handed with the remote in the right hand since you are sliding from left to right.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> It sounds like I am the only one here who holds the remote the way I do when they use it. I guess I just can't imagine how you guys hold it where it feels natural the way it is. When I sit with the remote my thumb is along the right side so it is only natural for me to push from right to left to open.
> 
> If I think of it tonight maybe I will snap picks to better demonstrate. As it stands now, I don't see it possible to open the slide one handed with the remote in the right hand since you are sliding from left to right.


So you're trying to slide open the remote and then rotate it so the keyboard's space bar is down? 
Ok, I can see how that would be awkward.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> As it stands now, I don't see it possible to open the slide one handed with the remote in the right hand since you are sliding from left to right.


Is there a particular reason the remote has to be opened one handed?
Don't you have to use two hands with the keyboard anyway?
To me, it looks like it would be more natural to grab the remote at the bottom with the thumb on top, slide to open left to right while at the same time rotating 90 degrees counter-clockwise in order to use the keyboard.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> So you're trying to slide open the remote and then rotate it so the keyboard's space bar is down?
> Ok, I can see how that would be awkward.


No I am trying to open it while turning it clockwise instead of counter clockwise.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> No I am trying to open it while turning it clockwise instead of counter clockwise.


Wait, with the intent of spinning it in place and using it one handed? If so, I can sortof see your point.

-Ken


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I would say somewhat to be able to use it one handed. I don't know if you are using the Premiere remote or classic remote, but with the Premiere I found due to the balance I have shifted where I hold the remote. This shift in how I hold it is why I think in part if the slide was reversed it would feel much more natural to me. 

Not only could you open and close it one handed, but the device would drop back into your right hand due to the bottom with the weight of the batteries as you closed it. Instead you are holding the weight in the right hand so it doesn't feel as smooth as a transition when changing between slide and peanut.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2010-08...campaign=Feed:+ZatzNotFunny+(Zatz+Not+Funny!)






tivo slide remote lightning review finally entering text doesn't suck


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Now if only this $90 upgrade remote could control more than JUST the Tivo and a monitor. Say......turn on an AV system and lower a screen.....No, still two buttons short of full home theater system integration. So close.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

The SlideRemote can control power to a TV and an AV receiver. So, only one button short and that's if you need to lower a projector screen.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I need an MX-850 with a keyboard and bluetooth. This TiVo remote just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> You've completely lost me. Could you be more specific?. (Ie, what menu's, and what 'letter skip thing?').
> 
> -Ken


 Engadget says, the software should be updated for sorting through Now Playing / My Shows. As it is now you still have to scroll up down to get to where you want to go instead of typing "G" and skipping to all titles beginning with G as in Grey's Anatomy.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

andyf said:


> The SlideRemote can control power to a TV and an AV receiver. So, only one button short and that's if you need to lower a projector screen.


Can you point to some information that details how this would be done?


----------



## bananaman (Jul 18, 2005)

The TVPower button can be programmed to do THREE things in one button press e.g. Power on a TV then Power on an AV system then lower a projection screen. It's in the instructions :

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278/kw/three%20devices/r_id/100041


----------

